# People / Contacts keeps force closing.



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

Title says it all. A few seconds after opening People or Contacts (in AOSP ROM'S) I get a force close. I've gone to contacts storage and the contact / people app....cleared data but the issue persists. I have jumped around a couple of ROM'S but don't have the issue until I sign into Facebook. I've removed my Facebook account but the issue persist. 
Gmail and Facebook are the only places I've pulled contacts from.


----------



## NBAJWill55 (Jun 6, 2011)

Did you install the leaked Google+ app? If so, uninstall it & you'll be fine


----------



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

NBAJWill55 said:


> Did you install the leaked Google+ app? If so, uninstall it & you'll be fine


Thank You!!!


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Edit: Oops.. got off the beaten path. Sorry.

For anyone else looking for help with contacts FC'ing that has situation similar to mine. I have been looking on forums while unfreezing and rebooting one by one...

Removing "ICS version" of G+ didn't do it (mine was legit update, not a leak).

The yahoo authenticator app (Yahoo! Mail Authenticator 2.3.4) needs to be on phone and not frozen (I use TB)-- the yahoo contacts can be frozen (or in my case unfreezing once determining it was the authenticator did not cause FC)

I'm running Th3ory's IC3 Blurry on Bionic


----------

